# Putting music on Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S Android phone



## Sasaferrato (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, I've finally dispensed with my housebrick, and joined the Android world.

It is a Sony Ericsson Xperia arc S. I'm very pleased with it so far. To save me RTFM, has anyone else got one, and if so, how do I put some music on it?

Nice big screen for BBC iPlayer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2012)

Insert memory card. Connect phone to computer. Copy and paste from computer to memory card


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Insert memory card. Connect phone to computer. Copy and paste from computer to memory card


 
As easy as that? Wow. I have a spare 32Gb card that I will put in, it came with an 8Gb card.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 21, 2012)

Knowing Sony, they will have some fancy program for you to install that will do it. However, it will crash a lot, fail to detect the phone and hog resources so Pickmans method is by far the best.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

With sony you'll have to got to connections and choose mass USB device as it will try to force you to go through it's Kies program otherwise. Which is shit.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> With sony you'll have to got to connections and choose mass USB device as it will try to force you to go through it's Kies program otherwise. Which is shit.


 
Thank you. My previous phone is about five years old, and did not play music etc. Is it the same for movies? I'm watching BBC iPlayer at the moment and the screen size will be fine for movies.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

Sasaferrato said:


> Thank you. My previous phone is about five years old, and did not play music etc. Is it the same for movies? I'm watching BBC iPlayer at the moment and the screen size will be fine for movies.


Yeah, just make a video folder on the sd card, bung them in there and set whatever video player you've got to scan it/set as default folder.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> With sony you'll have to got to connections and choose mass USB device as it will try to force you to go through it's Kies program otherwise. Which is shit.


 
Kies is Samsung, rather than Sony. It really is shit, though, yes.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Kies is Samsung, rather than Sony. It really is shit, though, yes.


Oh yeah, that's right - the sony one is terrible too, can't even remember what it's called now.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah, just make a video folder on the sd card, bung them in there and set whatever video player you've got to scan it/set as default folder.


 
Just hooked it up to the PC, when you open the card directory, all the things you need are there, music, video etc. Excellent.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## geminisnake (Jun 21, 2012)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is it the same for movies?


 
MOVIES??? Fecking MOVIES??? You're scottish(or british if you prefer) it's FILMS!!!! 
My mobile doesn't even have colour let alone music, films or any of that nonsense!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 21, 2012)

Who said that oldies can't get the hang of modern-day technologies, eh?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2012)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, I've finally dispensed with my housebrick, and joined the Android world.
> 
> It is a Sony Ericsson Xperia arc S. I'm very pleased with it so far. To save me RTFM, has anyone else got one, and if so, how do I put some music on it?
> 
> Nice big screen for BBC iPlayer.


Allow me to move this to the appropriate forum and shine up the title.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 21, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Who said that oldies can't get the hang of modern-day technologies, eh?


 
That remains to be seen, but so far so good.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Allow me to move this to the appropriate forum and shine up the title.


 
Why, thank you kind Sir!


----------

